# Enzyme Cleaner



## David & Emily

Hi all

Can anyone recommend a good enzymatic cleaner to use, and also tell me where I can purchase it from - as Roy is still peeing on the couch and it's driving me (and David!!) nuts!!!!!! :crazy:

He uses his litter tray fine 99.9% of the time and then one day he just gets up onto the couch, wees, and then starts digging imaginary litter! x


----------



## Guest

I use the one from pets at home, but biological washing powder will also work but you'll have to saturate the cushion as you'll need to get rid of every last trace of wee.


----------



## David & Emily

Thank you! I think I might check the care instructions on the actuall settee cushion cover and check if I can take it off and put it in the washing machine with biological washing powder, and then just soak the cushion underneath with washing powder and hot water. As this is easier than trying to scrub scrub scrub constantly! It's not seeming to work so I need to try something different!


----------



## sunzstan

im having the same problem with one of my cats too

does biological laundry liquid work too?


----------



## Guest

sunzstan said:


> im having the same problem with one of my cats too
> 
> does biological laundry liquid work too?


Should do it just has to be biological as it has the enzymes in it.


----------



## thelioncub

Actually... I can recommend something!

'Urine Off' is very good - Your Home :: Web Store :: Urine Off

I think we actually bought our bottle off ebay for a bit less. Was a while ago so can't remember. Also got a special UV light which shows up the stained areas as you hold the light over it in the dark, so you know where to clean - plus I felt like a CSI while doing it! :lol:

We also used 'Nature's Miracle' - Index - Nature's Miracle 
This is a bit harder to get in the UK tho I think, but again, worth looking on ebay.

I think the Natures Miracle was slightly better than Urine Off, but both should do the trick. We had a cat with CFR who pee-ed all over the carpet at least 3 times a day, often more. I was worried that our new kitten would smell the spot and think he could pee there, but actually none of our cats even notice the patch.


----------



## thelioncub

Ah-ha! I've just done a spotlight search and it's found my email from the company I bought our bottle of Nature's Miracle from (I remember it was hard to find, and I contemplated bringing suitcases full of it home from the US trip we had booked)

Anyway, here's an online UK site that sells it: - Companions Choice - Pet Toy Suppliers, Food Specialist for Cats, Dogs, Ferrets and More.

It's expensive, but it does a great job. Knowing what I'm like with my research, it was probably the best thing out there at the time, and that was probably the cheapest place to buy from.

Good luck!


----------



## David & Emily

Aww thanks for all your suggestions everyone :thumbup:


----------



## dougal22

I can recommend Simple Solutions. It's available on line as well as pet shops (not sure about [email protected] though. I got it from a local pet shop, it's very effective). I've heard good reviews about Urine Off too.


----------

